# changing colour



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

do pigeons change colour???maybe a daft question,,,caramel log is brown and white,last year she was more red but over past few months her wings are now nearly totally white and the rest of her body is still a brick red colour with some flecks of white,is this cos shes quite young(i dont know her exact age,but shes mature)do feather colours and patterns change over time???? thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Most pigeons do change a bit in color as they grow up. For some it's just a slightly different shade of color, and for the others, like the grizzles, can change drastically. From what you described, it sounds a lot like tiger grizzle.

Here's one of my tiger grizzles as a baby
http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/May15th2008#5200652732778093282
A couple months older
http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/June1st2008#5206990149479354034
And again after moulting
http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/August15th2008#5234773976067138034

You can see how he changed. If I still had him, there's a chance he could have gotten even more white on his wings.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

YEAH!!! that is pretty much what caramel log looks like!!!i have tried to upload some pics but having real probs,but your bird is very similar to her,caramel log is quite plump and more white on wings,but very similar(caramel log also has dirty feet today,dont know what shes been up to lol)


----------

